# Zugriff auf MPI-Schnittstelle bis zu dreimal schneller



## Gerhard Bäurle (21 Dezember 2004)

Hallo liebe Benutzer von seriellen S7-Adaptern, 
für die Kommunikation mit S7-300- und S7-400-Steuerungen 
unterstützen verschiedene Anwendungsprogramme nur 
maximal 38,4 kBit/s. Zusammen mit einem – genauso 
langsamen – PC-Adapter ist die Übertragung von Programmen 
oder das Beobachten der Programmbearbeitung auf der 
Steuerung (Status) entsprechend langsam. 

Der ACCON-MPI-Adapter unterstützt dagegen eine Übertrag-
ungsrate bis zu 115,2 kBit/s. Damit die Anwendungen diese Geschwindigkeit auch voll nutzen können, wurde der Treiber 
*MPI-HighSpeed 3.0* entwickelt. Zusätzlich wird die 
PC-S7-Kommunikation so optimiert, dass auch die Daten-
übertragung mit den *PC-Adaptern* von Siemens 
beschleunigt wird:


```
Das ist natürlich kein Code sondern eine provisorische Tabelle:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
                        Übertragungszeit         Übertragungszeit mit
Adapterbezeichnung      Standard in Sekunden     MPI-HighSpeed 3.0
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
PC Adapter V5.0            *** 301 s ***                   248 s 
PC Adapter V5.1                223 s                       210 s 
ACCON-MPI-Adapter 3.02         184 s                   *** 100 s ***
---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Konfiguration: 
PC: Athlon XP 2600+, 512 MB RAM, Windows 2000 mit SP4, SIMATIC Manager V5.3 + HF2. 
Steuerung: S7-CPU 416-2 (6ES7 416-2XK02-0AB0 FW 1.2.0).
Übertragenes S7-Programm: Gesamtladespeicherbedarf 256 KB, 64 FCs + 64 DBs mit jeweils 2048 Bytes Ladespeicherbedarf.
```

Mit dem ACCON-MPI-Adapter und dem optimierten Treiber 
MPI-HighSpeed 3.0 sind Sie bis zu dreimal *schneller* 
als mit dem originalen Adapter.

Freigegebene Betriebssysteme:

Windows NT
Windows 2000
Windows XP
Freigegebene S7-Adapter:

ACCON-MPI-Adapter (und der baugleiche SSW7 von Helmholz)
ACCON-MPI/TS-Adapter (und der baugleiche SSW7-TS von Helmholz)
ACCON-MPI-Modem 56K (und der baugleiche SSW7-TS mit Modem von Helmholz)
ACCON-MPI-Modem ISDN (und der baugleiche SSW7-TS mit ISDN-Modem von Helmholz)
PC Adapter V3.2 von Siemens 
PC Adapter V5.0 von Siemens 
PC Adapter V5.1 von Siemens
Der Treiber MPI-HighSpeed 3.0 wird seit Mitte Dezember 2004 
den ACCON-MPI-Adaptern und -Modems beigelegt. Wenn Sie 
bereits S7-Adapter von Siemens oder Deltalogic im Einsatz 
haben, bestellen Sie den Treiber bitte per Webformular: 

http://www.deltalogic.de/s7-adapter/mpihighspeed.htm

Sie erhalten die Software dann *kostenlos* per E-Mail zugesandt.

Wenn Sie dazu vorab Fragen haben wenden Sie sich 
bitte an unsere Service-Hotline - per E-Mail an 
support@deltalogic.de oder telefonisch an 07171-916-112.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------

